

Underscore-Perl - jashkenas
http://vti.github.com/underscore-perl/

======
hsmyers
Fails:

\--> Working on <http://github.com/vti/underscore-perl/tarball/master>
Fetching <http://github.com/vti/underscore-perl/tarball/master> ... OK
C:\Program Files\GnuWin32\bin\tar.exe: Unknown file type 'g' for
pax_global_header, extracted as normal file ! Bad archive: master ! Failed to
unpack master: no directory ! Failed to fetch distribution

This under Vista---perhaps another windows blindspot developer?

~~~
vti
For Windows you can try <http://github.com/vti/underscore-perl/zipball/master>

------
libria
At least for me, the draw for Underscore.js was that array functions like
.filter and .forEach are not supported in all browsers. In that case,
_().select and _().each are great for keeping the code clean.

I'm not sure I agree with porting syntax over just because one is familiar
with it as opposed to learning the language properly.

~~~
sjs
_cough_ <http://phpjs.org/> _cough_

------
masondesu
Oh boy. Looking forward to Underscore-BASIC!

~~~
und3f
Right after Underscore-Brainfuck…

------
lobo_tuerto
I want my underscore.c!

------
Kwpolska
I'm wondering if you need underscore.py or underscore.rb (or are they already
there.)

~~~
vti
Lua <http://mirven.github.com/underscore.lua/>

PHP <http://brianhaveri.github.com/Underscore.php/>

Ruby <http://ruby-doc.org/core/classes/Enumerable.html>

Python <http://docs.python.org/library/itertools.html>

